# How to get dead rat off your cable?



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Posing the question because tomorrow we have to unstop a 2" shower drain that has a dead rat in it. We already ran a 3/8 cable through the line and the smell is horrible beyond belief....


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

grind it to smithereens


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Torch!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

cat


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> Torch!


After smelling what I did tonight, I really don't want to smell it burning.

May go with just cutting the end of the cable off and welding a new end on.


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

With your teeth


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

make sure the line is holding water to the top of the clean out so you have a ton of head pressure to help clean the cable when you break it apart. then either run the cable to the city sewer and hopefully get a bath there or bring some dish soap and dump it down the clean out while you have a hose running and fixtures running, make sure you run the cable all the way back so its spinning and washing all the way back into the drum.

Key is to get that head pressure on the line before you pop it clear so when it does pop, it goes bye bye with the flow.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Kinetic Ram


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> make sure the line is holding water to the top of the clean out so you have a ton of head pressure to help clean the cable when you break it apart. then either run the cable to the city sewer and hopefully get a bath there or bring some dish soap and dump it down the clean out while you have a hose running and fixtures running, make sure you run the cable all the way back so its spinning and washing all the way back into the drum.
> 
> Key is to get that head pressure on the line before you pop it clear so when it does pop, it goes bye bye with the flow.


The smell is not worrying me too much, we had to cut a good few feet off the 3/8 cable. Don't really want to cut too much of the 1/2 or 5/8 cable off though. The guts getting stuck on it is what I'm worried about.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Get a freakin apprentice, problem solved.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Post pictures, you better post pictures.. I want to see this rat shishkabob on a cable. 


Years ago my boss at the time unclogged a sewer, pulled back a raccoon. From what was told, he took the rest of the day off because the moment (was a total surprise of course) shocked him to no end, gruesome and must of been very startled.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Post pictures, you better post pictures.. I want to see this rat shishkabob on a cable.
> 
> Years ago my boss at the time unclogged a sewer, pulled back a raccoon. From what was told, he took the rest of the day off because the moment (was a total surprise of course) shocked him to no end, gruesome and must of been very startled.


I will as long as I go back, just got wind that the boss went back after we got back to the shop. The lady called all freaked out about it and he was still going to try with his 3/8 cable from above to get it out. Of all the nasty things we have to deal with, seeing and smelling rotten entrails on the end of a cable is something I don't want to do again.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

K I admit that would be rough.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Holy sht, did you see that fn' rat come apart, man?


----------



## clogbuster (Jan 12, 2012)

Omg thats funny stuff right there!


----------



## rrman (Oct 29, 2008)

*rrman*

Try your big tank vac if its before the vent it could work.I had a squirrel in 3 inch and pushed it to cleanout plug in basement with cable.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I cut a soldered p-trap off of the copper waste arm under a kitchen sink once due to a dead rat stuffed into the 1 1/2" copper drain line. After cutting off the brass p-trap, the rodent's tail was hanging down from the pipe. Sometimes you just have to be a real man and get the job done.

Remember, if it was easy, they'd have women and children doing it......


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Boss got half of it out last night. Ive seen that man stick his hole arm into a stopped up grease trap before with no gloves. That was the first time I've seen him throw up from a smell...


----------



## Davedine (Mar 29, 2012)

504Plumber said:


> Boss got half of it out last night. Ive seen that man stick his hole arm into a stopped up grease trap before with no gloves. That was the first time I've seen him throw up from a smell...


Worked in a dentist office those freaking traps smell 10 time worst then grease trap


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Davedine said:


> Worked in a dentist office those freaking traps smell 10 time worst then grease trap


Suction lines at the dentist are equally horrible.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I never pulled a rat out of the sewer

But I sure as hell pulled out a lot of little white mice

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

It is easier getting a dead rat off the cable then a live one. They scream like a new born baby.
I like the apprentice idea however it may take a day or two to hire one. I find the best way to get rid of a rat on the cable is to take the head or cable and place it in the backyard of a person you do not care much for and then go for a couple of cold ones.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Oddly enough, another tech we have pulled a rat out of a tub drain line as well today....


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Any of you have to deal with frogs in the drainage system? They are screamers too.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Any of you have to deal with frogs in the drainage system? They are screamers too.


That is sad. I wouldnt like to hear that. I guess im just a pussie.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Never had critters on my cable I was aware of. Glad of too.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Kinda weird when you are cameraing and see those rat eyes glowing red back at you.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

all i ever pulled out were roaches at a restraunt they ran all over the place manager started screaming and lets just say i would not eat there again


----------



## mtl723 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's easy. U have stray cats out side. Leave the cable outside. The rat will be gone next mornin


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Put a " For Sale " sign on it and leave it unattended, Someone will steel it ! lol


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

Which way is the head facing? Drowned him then use retriever . Ass toward u try to push him into main. Or duct tape a cat to your cable. No one likes cats anyways.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

plumjoe said:


> Which way is the head facing? Drowned him then use retriever . Ass toward u try to push him into main. Or duct tape a cat to your cable. No one likes cats anyways.


Widdershins is going to have you e-hung for such comments about cats (although I agree.) not quite sure which way they were facing, they both came out in a tangle knotted mess.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

pressure wash the cable clean.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

bypass the cable and go with the vactor 2000,(VACUM)


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Side of the road post a sign free pet


----------



## spartanfan (May 24, 2012)

I pulled a squirrel thru a toilet with a closet auger once. Took everything i had with my boot on the rim so the toilet wouldnt come with it. The whole time the old man was watching me and said what is it ? I said i dont know some kind of critter! Its hair had slipped because had been in the piping awhile. He says dont let my wife see that or shell never sit on that pot again. Needless to say it stunk bad! Needle nose pliers to unwind what guts i could and the turbo torch! I had ground thru rats on two other occasions in kitchen drains, Let me tell you it brings new defintion to the word FUNK when you clear the line from a cleanout in the house under the sink.


----------

